

Why the limbal ring around the iris is so attractive - onik69
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/love-sex-and-babies/201104/how-big-is-your-limbal-ring

======
Jun8
As usual, Japanese schoolgirls have picked up on this before anyone else:

"Long ago, Japanese schoolgirls discovered the edge a limbal ring can give you
by wearing "limbal ring" contact lenses. They make the eye look bigger and
more defined."

My question is: Who do these schoolgirls get their information from?

